# Stoddard ladies bicycle barn find



## nitrodaze

Looking for info on the Stoddard MFG CO ,A-1,Dayton O,I found this wood wheel bike in a barn loft.Info?Value? Thanks Bill


----------



## RMS37

The bicycle is a Cygnet made by the Stoddard Manufacturing company that later produced Stoddard Dayton Automobiles. Your bicycle was made in the late 1890's and is quite valuable.


----------



## nitrodaze

What's the value to sell to a collector to restore?or should I have it restored?I fell into this blindly and am just looking for direction.Thanks


----------



## RMS37

The value of the bike is highest just as it sits. It is very rare and even cleaning it incautiously can lower its value.


----------



## nitrodaze

Thanks for your info RMS37,I just looked up the Stoodard Cygnet on line,the Pryor Dodge Collection has one.Its from 1898.I may have finaly found something worth more than the gas it cost to get it.Who can I get to apraise it?or is there a bicycle aution you would recommend?Thanks Again


----------



## walter branche

*copake auction*

hi, send it to copake bicycle auction, it happens in april ,, it will be hard to appraise that machine ,there are only 4 known ,in the world.. i bet it will go for 2500 to 5000 on a good day.. google search copake country auction ,collectors from all over the world will see it, and have a chance to own a very rare bicycle ..thanks walter branche


----------



## nitrodaze

*1898 Stoddard Cygnet will be on Ebay starting November 6th*

Thanks for all the offers and input,We have decided to put the 1898 Stoddard Cygnet up on Ebay starting November 6th for 10 days, It appears to be the only way to find the true value of this rare bike.1 0f 5 known,this may be the only original to have survived. Thanks Again Bill


----------



## nitrodaze

We were able to finaly get the 1898 Stoddard Cygnet on Ebay!!!It is running with no reserve .Thanks Again


----------



## ChadB

nitrodaze said:


> We were able to finaly get the 1898 Stoddard Cygnet on Ebay!!!It is running with no reserve .Thanks Again




You might want to revise your listing...Showing that the purchase is covered by PayPal, and then saying no PayPal in the listing, is confusing and will turn off potential bidders. I'm also wondering why you won't accept PayPal...I understand it's a local pickup only item, but let's say the person who buys it can't get there for awhile, but they want to make sure they pay within the terms of the auction..You aren't allowing them to do that. Another potential turn off to bidders.


----------



## nitrodaze

Im new at Ebay ,I couldnt figure out how to take the Paypal off? The reason for no Paypal is a friend of mine warned me about how he was was scammed out of a $3500 item by a Paypal chargeback,He sent his item ,The buyer did a chargeback thru his credit card,Paypal contacted him for the $3500 back or they would ruin his credit,He got back another item other than his! Total loss for him that he couldn't afford.I check the seller boards on Ebay and they confirmed the scam does happen.So I will deliver this bike in person in the lower 48 states or you can pick it up,or i will meet you half way,payment of cash due upon delivery.No scams for you or me. It don't get no more solid that .Plus the Paypal fees plus the Ebay fees are crazy.I usally sell on craiglist,But I thought the Ebay exsposer would be good for this bike and it has.Regards Bill 219-462-0420


----------



## nitrodaze

I also wanted to mention why no shipping ,I would hate to have it damaged in anyway,This bike has been ia loft for at least 80 years,and its fragile original state should be look after,It would be ashame to throw it on a UPS truck and when it got to it destination it was crushed,or even if the original hand gripes were damaged.This is 1 of 5 known. You can't go get another one. Thats why I would personaly deliver it,to make sure its in safe hands at all times.Regards Bill 219-462-0420


----------



## ChadB

nitrodaze said:


> Im new at Ebay ,I couldnt figure out how to take the Paypal off? The reason for no Paypal is a friend of mine warned me about how he was was scammed out of a $3500 item by a Paypal chargeback,He sent his item ,The buyer did a chargeback thru his credit card,Paypal contacted him for the $3500 back or they would ruin his credit,He got back another item other than his! Total loss for him that he couldn't afford.I check the seller boards on Ebay and they confirmed the scam does happen.So I will deliver this bike in person in the lower 48 states or you can pick it up,or i will meet you half way,payment of cash due upon delivery.No scams for you or me. It don't get no more solid that .Plus the Paypal fees plus the Ebay fees are crazy.I usally sell on craiglist,But I thought the Ebay exsposer would be good for this bike and it has.Regards Bill 219-462-0420




I'm not interested in your bike personally, I just wanted to point out the error to help you sell the thing. Also, regarding the PayPal scams, sure, they happen, but then again if I go outside today I might get run over by a bus...It doesn't keep me inside.  From my experience having PayPal as an option in a listing has far more benefits than it does drawbacks.


----------



## nitrodaze

I think Ebays own boards tells the truth,Paypal & Sellers boards describe the nightmares some Ebayers are dealing with.So when I go outside I look both ways before I step in front of a bus,And when I started this auction on Ebay I looked both ways also ,So I the seller nor the buyer gets themselves into a scam. As i said before I will deliver in person,and the buyer will pay cash in person.The sale can't get any more solid than that. And it appears there is noway to take Paypal off the auction?Ebays way of making you pay Paypal & Ebay fees which look to be about 14 % total,Thats just crazy!Regards Bill 219-462-0420


----------



## nitrodaze

I think Ebays own boards tells the truth,Paypal & Sellers boards describe the nightmares some Ebayers are dealing with.So when I go outside I look both ways before I step in front of a bus,And when I started this auction on Ebay I looked both ways also ,So I the seller nor the buyer gets themselves into a scam. As i said before I will deliver in person,and the buyer will pay cash in person.The sale can't get any more solid than that. And it appears there is noway to take Paypal off the auction?Ebays way of making you pay Paypal & Ebay fees which look to be about 14 % total,Thats just crazy!Plus the possibility of getting scammed out of your item at a total loss ?It would be more fun to get hit by a bus.Regards Bill 219-462-0420


----------



## kz1000

14% for national exposure and top dollar for your item and your complaining! It is because of sellers like you that are screwing ebay that the rest of us have to pay


----------



## nitrodaze

what does that mean? Im screwing Ebay?Becuase Im not opening myself up to fraud? Ebay is screwing itself.........and you!


----------



## Mos6502

You cannot sell on ebay without using paypal these days unfortunately.

However, you can specify that the item is for _pickup only_, which would make it basically impossibly for somebody to scam you through paypal in the way you described - besides if they show up in person they may as well pay you in person.


----------



## nitrodaze

Even with pickup only you can get scammed if they pay with Paypal.They come pickup item ,when they get home contact their credit card skip right over Paypal and they get their $$$ back and the seller is SOL.They don"t even have to send anything back or you may have to go get whatever they want to give you.And Paypal stands in the middle trying to collect 6%?It appears if your selling low cost items Paypal is OK ,But if you can"t afford to lose it,Don't except Paypal.It just looks smart to me,and Im new to Ebay,But ive been wrong before.


----------



## Flat Tire

As long as your item is for pick -up, you dont have to accept paypal. Just put the type of payment you accept in your item description. So looks like your fine.


----------



## kz1000

*fees*

Just to clarify, Paypal fees are 3% tops, ebay fees are more like 4% depending on selling price. I laugh how people say they are going to put things on eBay because "I'll get more Money for it", But yet all they do is Bitch about probably the cheapest cost to advertise and sell an item to the most people, RE: (WORLDWIDE). Try your local paper and see what that cost for a 7 day listing, If you don't want to pay the fees, put it on Craiglist and get what you can for it locally.


----------



## dave the wave

you are still better off taking it to the copake auction.it doesn't look like its getting the hits on ebay it should be getting for being a rare bike.


----------



## Fixedwheel

Well, it's gone up quite a bit considering it's pu only, and the title doesn't say 'antique bicycle'. That's gotta be worth $500 alone. Let the high rollers pay for their own shipping.


-fixedwheel-


----------



## Mos6502

nitrodaze said:


> Even with pickup only you can get scammed if they pay with Paypal.They come pickup item ,when they get home contact their credit card skip right over Paypal and they get their $$$ back and the seller is SOL.They don"t even have to send anything back or you may have to go get whatever they want to give you.And Paypal stands in the middle trying to collect 6%?It appears if your selling low cost items Paypal is OK ,But if you can"t afford to lose it,Don't except Paypal.It just looks smart to me,and Im new to Ebay,But ive been wrong before.




I think you're being paranoid.  Most people take money from a checking account, and I doubt their bank is just going to take money back that they authorized to be sent through paypal.

And if they pickup in person and you have receipt of the transaction, it'd be very difficult for them to claim that they never got the item or the item was described improperly - meaning it'd be very hard for them to get paypal to give them their money back.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

*Stoddard bicycle*

I would not have put that bike on e-bay with out a reserve.You can bet that bike will be sold in the last second.Its what is called snipping.


----------



## nitrodaze

Well we found out you can't put "no Paypal" ,Ebay pulled the ad,We reran the add minus "no Paypal". Wonder why Ebay just doesn't inform you to revise ,instead of pulling the ad totaly? Well its back up for 10 more days,with no reserve.Im starting to wonder if we will ever get this sold.Goodluck Bill


----------



## walter branche

*1670 -6 days to go*

cygnet has reached over 2,225 with 4 days to go ,,prepare to snipe


----------



## walter branche

*2475*



walter branche said:


> hi, send it to copake bicycle auction, it happens in april ,, it will be hard to appraise that machine ,there are only 4 known ,in the world.. i bet it will go for 2500 to 5000 on a good day.. google search copake country auction ,collectors from all over the world will see it, and have a chance to own a very rare bicycle ..thanks walter branche




bike has reached 2,475 with 4 days to go-saturday at 12:30 bike has reached 3,790


----------



## pelletman

Nothing but the last 12 seconds matters!


----------



## walter branche

*snipe*

sounds like you are going to jump in ?? bike has reached 2,500 with two days to go


----------



## walter branche

*3,790 so far for the cygnet*

one day 7 hours to go cygnet is up to 3,790


----------



## walter branche

*cygnet 5,500*

bike is up to 5,500 saturday at 11:30


----------



## kz1000

WOW, did you buy it Walter?


----------



## walter branche

*cygnet sold for 11,100*

that was a great show in the last 4 seconds 11,100,, bike found in a barn


----------



## walter branche

*cygnet auction got serious in the last 4 seconds*



dave the wave said:


> you are still better off taking it to the copake auction.it doesn't look like its getting the hits on ebay it should be getting for being a rare bike.




11,100 final bid


----------



## sm2501




----------



## eazywind

*Nice*

Sweet ad, Scott.


----------

